# Ft. Lauderdale Boat Show



## Gator_Bob

Think they will have this boat: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwPnR5tAwPM

This maybe my next boat


----------



## sotilloa1078

I will be there Friday. Come on by the HB booth and day hello!! 

Tidesright


----------



## iMacattack

Wish I could. I'm going either Saturday or Sunday. Not sure which.


----------



## lemaymiami

I'm scheduled to be at the BRP booth on Friday and will probably also be there on either Saturday or Sunday as well.


----------



## iMacattack

Bob, I'll call you when I'm at the show. Are they in the convention center?


----------



## FlyFisherK

Okay Monday but going to see the big boats. Going to check out the ohana from below deck.


----------



## franklin.howell

I'll be there Sunday. Hope to see you, been awhile.


----------



## copperhead

Turns out the Tohatsu display is out in the tent area at the Convention Center. We'll have the 16 SaltMarsh there and Mark has the a Dragonfly Marsh Hen there also. Would be great to have any of the MicroSkiffer's stop by to chat! 

Thanks!

M


----------



## captllama

This will be the first boat show that I will be spending a lot of time specifically looking at shallow water skiffs! Definitely going to pay Hells Bay and Maverick a visit, any other recommendations? 

Alonzo I hope to meet you and ask some question!


----------



## lemaymiami

The BRP motor booth is usually inside in the main hall. This year they're showing a radical new motor design (the G2). The first portion is only big motors (200 and above)l In coming years they'll first add V-4's then finally smaller motors (I hope). I'll be interested to see what other manufacturers will come up with to respond to the G2... It's so far ahead in emissions, power ratio, and other important areas that they'll have to come up with something to compete with them... The G2 is the first motor that BRP has actually designed from the beginning.... At a glance it looks like just cosmetics but underneath it's a radical departure from anyone else.


----------



## floridascuba

I am thinking of going either Sat or Sun. Probably Sunday as wife has class on Sat afternoon.


----------



## tanker90

Ill be there on saturday too


----------



## Godzuki86

Will you be at the HB booth on Sunday Alonzo?


----------



## swampfox

Can somebody keep a eye on the new GPS/finders for me? I heard there is gonna be a game changer coming. I need a new unit. I was set on the Dragonfly. But was told to wait till after the show. Is this show the same as the Miami one?


----------



## paint it black

I'm trying to make it out there, but I'm leaving to the Keys tomorrow. If only they didn't close so early tonight.


----------



## captllama

Day 1 Review of Ft Lauderdale:

Spent about an hour at the Maverick booth, looking specifically at the 18 HPX they have there. The ice blue/black combo is so damn nice. The finishes were top notch, I couldn't find a flaw in the hatches. Has one of the largest fordecks I've seen for an 18' boat. 

Ventured over to Hell's Bay and met Alonzo. Nice enough to show me around the Professional and what separates hells bay from the rest. The finishes were awesome, and the skiff has great character to it. I know why it has such a cult following now. I'll be back tomorrow, I didn't really spend too much time, so I will be asking more questions

Dragonfly boats looked awesome, they had 3 boats there, 4 if you include the marsh hen in the tohastu booth. There were some small things that bothered me, but nothing to troubling. It's a custom hand built skiff so I understand there are some things that cannot be done.


Not sure if anyone has seen the St James 20, its a hybrid boat. Owner claims 8-10" draft, and it is the sexiest boat on the water by far. It is built by a bunch of guys who retired from Merritt boat works and Rybovich because they didn't want to climb on scaffolding anymore. It was a flawless boat in terms of finishes, but I can't see anybody poling that boat for more than an hour. It was big, but again very eye appealing.


I'll be going back tomorrow hope to see more boats and products!


----------



## floridascuba

Got a couple tickets for Sunday. So I will be there tomorrow. Wife had class today so staying home with the kids and smoking a pork butt


----------



## iMacattack

Checked out the show today. Lots of cool stuff that is out of my price. 

For the outboards the Seven Marine 557 is outrageous. Etec's new line for 200 plus outboards are a game changer! Even if they look like they took their design from Megatrons head.  small outboards I like the offerings from Tohatsu in the 60 hp and under. 

The best deal in bayboats I thought was the Epic 22. Nice lines. Small boats I have to say the Salt Marsh 16 has me impressed. The beam at the transom was a major surprise. It is very stable looking! 

Best boat accessory has to be the Broodle Tumbler with their unimount. http://broodlebrands.com ;D check it out!

Cheers


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## Godzuki86

I went today. I've never been to the FLIBS but I wasn't very impressed. It seemed really cluttered and was spread out. I did enjoy the HB booth. Those boats are so awesome. Looked for Alonzo but he wasn't there.


----------



## floridascuba

> I went today. I've never been to the FLIBS but I wasn't very impressed. It seemed really cluttered and was spread out. I did enjoy the HB booth. Those boats are so awesome. Looked for Alonzo but he wasn't there.


I thought the same thing. I did see Bob Lemay at the evinrude booth. Can't wait for the Miami boat show. FTL show seems tailored more to yachts.


----------



## iMacattack

> I went today. I've never been to the FLIBS but I wasn't very impressed. It seemed really cluttered and was spread out. I did enjoy the HB booth. Those boats are so awesome. Looked for Alonzo but he wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing.  I did see Bob Lemay at the evinrude booth.  Can't wait for the Miami boat show.  FTL show seems tailored more to yachts.
Click to expand...

It certainly is more tailored to yachts. In all honesty if Salt Marsh was not there I'd most likely would have skipped it. However since they were going to be in my backyard I figured it was worth the trip. Plus my son scores some cool kit, he's sporting a new cap and a couple new rods. 

;D


----------



## Godzuki86

> I went today. I've never been to the FLIBS but I wasn't very impressed. It seemed really cluttered and was spread out. I did enjoy the HB booth. Those boats are so awesome. Looked for Alonzo but he wasn't there.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought the same thing.  I did see Bob Lemay at the evinrude booth.  Can't wait for the Miami boat show.  FTL show seems tailored more to yachts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It certainly is more tailored to yachts. In all honesty if Salt Marsh was not there I'd most likely would have skipped it. However since they were going to be in my backyard I figured it was worth the trip. Plus my son scores some cool kit, he's sporting a new cap and a couple new rods.
> 
> ;D
Click to expand...

I know now! If that's the case call it the international yacht show!! At least I now can look forward to February!


----------



## lemaymiami

I've been working and attending shows for many years, although in recent years only when I'm specifically asked (I just don't have the time as a rule). 

The Miami show is the king of them all. It's so extensive you might need more than a day to see and talk to everyone of interest. The downside is the general hassle that area comes with. One of the better points is that most years there will be lots of newcomers exhibiting -and always one or two with something really tasty in the way of boats, acccessories, or components that you just never heard of. For me, the best parts of that show are always the little booths that are around the fringes and usually have those newcomers.


----------

